# My horse doing tricks (liberty)



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

aww what a cute and smart mare  good job with the trick training! she seems to enjoy it


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Great job!!!!!!


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

lovely video! you both did a great job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing! How did you learn to teach that?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats amazing. you have a very talented horse to work with


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

That is amazing!! Awesome job!! What a smart girl you have!


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

Very good job! You did amazing with training her =)

And, welcome to the forums! Hope to see more videos!


----------

